# baby guppies



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

we found a baby guppy in our tank last night we have put the baby in a hospital tank we think our other 2 guppies might be pregnant but how can i tell and how should we care for the baby will it just eat normal food if i crush it up  were fairly new to keeping fish so any advice would be good 
thanks x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi they will get a dark spot called a gravid spot, like this










When that appears she is almost ready to give birth.

As you have other fish in the tank a breeding trap like this to put her in http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/Scripts/prodView~idproduct~53.htm would be best, as they will eat their own fry- this one has a bit at the bottom to hold the fry safely away from the tank and the parent.
Guppies can have around 30 fry every month 

Just feed them crushed fish food they will be fine 

x


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thanks for that ill get 1 of those the baby is in a seperate small floating tank in the big tank we found it in the filter so i presume the others have been eaten we were so excited when we found it lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awh that was lucky! They could have died as the filter is too strong for them.

I bought a wee plastic tank and have my fry in there with an air filter.
I had 4 from my 'surprise' batch then about 30 from the next 

x


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

30 wow i was so excited just to get 1 we have 3 females and 1 male so hopefully we will get more i never thought having fish would be so exciting lol x


----------

